# Salamandra



## Sentry (23 Nov 2014 às 23:30)

Coloco aqui um belo exemplar que foi retratado esta noite depois da chuva que passou pelo Alentejo.
Nem se mexeu enquanto tirava fotos 







Abraço


----------



## MSantos (25 Nov 2014 às 16:34)

Bonito exemplar, espero que não tenham feito mal ao bicho!


----------



## Sentry (25 Nov 2014 às 16:45)

MSantos disse:


> Bonito exemplar, espero que não tenham feito mal ao bicho!


Mal nunca. Seguiu com a sua vida nos ambientes húmidos


----------



## Prof BioGeo (25 Nov 2014 às 18:01)

Parece-me ser um belo exemplar de _Salamandra salamandra_. É também conhecida por Salamandra-de-fogo ou Salamadra-comum. É abundante no nosso país e em grande parte da Europa! Bem apanhado


----------



## Sentry (25 Nov 2014 às 22:23)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Parece-me ser um belo exemplar de _Salamandra salamandra_. É também conhecida por Salamandra-de-fogo ou Salamadra-comum. É abundante no nosso país e em grande parte da Europa! Bem apanhado


Normalmente desta espécie apanho muitas por aqui. E sapo-alcantarês também. Não sei se é o nome correcto.


----------



## vamm (25 Nov 2014 às 23:32)

não gosto nada desses bichos. Ainda não vi nenhum por aqui nos últimos tempos, mas é normal ter encontros com essas criaturas.


----------



## Sentry (26 Nov 2014 às 09:03)

vamm disse:


> não gosto nada desses bichos. Ainda não vi nenhum por aqui nos últimos tempos, mas é normal ter encontros com essas criaturas.


Normalmente as mulheres não gostam muito de animais rastejantes lool


----------



## vamm (26 Nov 2014 às 14:33)

Sentry disse:


> Normalmente as mulheres não gostam muito de animais rastejantes lool


!!! uma coisa não tem nada a ver com a outra, oh! Esse é que é um bocado estranho, sei lá.


----------



## Sentry (26 Nov 2014 às 14:52)

vamm disse:


> !!! uma coisa não tem nada a ver com a outra, oh! Esse é que é um bocado estranho, sei lá.


ahah é verdade. poucas são as senhoras que gostam desses animais lol é é muita bonito. quando apanhar uma osga tiro foto e meto aqui


----------

